# Deer growing horn out the mouth



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Is this deer eating an antler or is it growing from his mouth?


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Probably broke off lodged in the jaw during a fight. Thats my little dream anyway. Bad A deer tho if he survives.


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

I think he ate the other deer and that's all that's left hehe


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I think he's knawing on one iv seen it before but sure looks swollen down there as well


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I think it's chewing on an antler. One time while bow hunting, a doe stood almost directly under my tripod chewing on an old cow bone for about 20 minutes. I guess for the calcium...


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

The end of the antler looks like it was broken off.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Just curious where did you get this pic?


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

It was on facebook. Just thought I would share it here. I have seen deer chew on cactus but never an antler.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

He is chewing on it to get the minerals out of it. I haven't personally seen a deer do this, but most animals chew old bones and antlers for this reason. I have seen many cows chewing old antlers and bones. That's why when you find old shed antlers they are always chewed up... it's not just rats.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I have seen cows chew on deer sheds.


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

probably broke off during a fight, now uses it for a toothpick


----------



## Medic2011 (Dec 13, 2012)

I would assume chewing. But the stuck in mouth during fight is plausible too. Working on a breeder a ranch I saw deer chew on some of the weirdest things. They're worse then dogs. Strange animals.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks photo-shopped to me


----------



## BMowatt (Jun 3, 2014)

If it was growing I don't think he would still be alive. Would make it very hard to eat, his mouth won't close.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

It's the ultra rare Wart-Tail.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

I don't know what's going on in that pic would have been nice to get a front shot with camera. My dad shot a deer a few years ago that had a weird antler growth coming out right by his eye never seen anything else like it except this pic out the mouth pretty cool tho thought I would share


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Another pic it will only let me load one at a time


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

One more


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Do you get to count the eye brow as a point?


----------

